# Buying a Sig P220 factory magazine clip



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm looking to get another magazine clip, and just wondering if I should buy my clip directly from Sig or can I trust like say Midwayusa.com. They say they sell factory Sig Sauer magazine clips there. I have 2 clips and looking to get another one for my Equinox.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cquence said:


> I'm looking to get another magazine *clip,*:shock:





> and just wondering if I should buy my *clip*:rip:





> directly from Sig or can I trust like say Midwayusa.com. They say they sell factory Sig Sauer magazine *clips*:bio:





> there. I have 2 *clips*:enforcer:


:buttkick:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, I forgot...

You can buy your *magazines* from anywhere, just purchase factory *magazines*.

-Jeff-:numbchuck:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082

Midway sells factory mags..several people do. Do a little comparative shopping and go with the best price.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My local Gellco sporting goods store stocks them for $29.95 now. I bought three from there this past summer for $24.95. I've also bought a couple from topgunsupply whom I highly recommend. I've stuck with the factory stainless steel mags that say made in Italy...the eight rounders.
http://www.topgunsupply.com/magazines-sig-sauer_p220/


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

What is a magazine clip? Is it for hanging the mag from your hip pocket? Would like to see how it goes into the well.:anim_lol:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

When checking the package, you can always trust MecGar. They produce the factory mags for SiG. There are other brands that are reliable, ProMag is NOT among these. Stay away.......far far away from these. Made cheaply and questionable reliability at best. I suppose they can be used for function drills but short of that.......

BTW, there are many in the firearms communities that have very strong feelings about terminology. "Clip" is common speak for "mall ninja" and other "blinded by Hollywierd" types that generally don't know much better. "Magazine" is the more accurate and proper term for what you are asking about. You can check www.topgunsupply.com for spares as well. Trusted vendor from personal experience and you will be hard pressed to find better service.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I will remember that..."MAGAZINE!" How many "Magazines" do you guys have for your gun? Just wanted to know cause I am debating if I should get just 1 or maybe even 2.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

cquence said:


> Ok I will remember that..."MAGAZINE!" How many "Magazines" do you guys have for your gun? Just wanted to know cause I am debating if I should get just 1 or maybe even 2.


Personal preference will dictate. I like to have 5 per. One in, two loaded is my "carry" setup with two spares for rotation. How ever many you choose will come down to your needs and wants. If you don't carry or intend to, then whatever you feel will suit your needs at the range will be fine.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

In response to OP.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

cquence said:


> Ok I will remember that..."MAGAZINE!" How many "Magazines" do you guys have for your gun? Just wanted to know cause I am debating if I should get just 1 or maybe even 2.


Six. And if The One is elected president I might just buy a few more before Inauguration Day.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I currently have twelve between two handguns.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

cquence said:


> Ok I will remember that..."MAGAZINE!" How many "Magazines" do you guys have for your gun? Just wanted to know cause I am debating if I should get just 1 or maybe even 2.


I keep five for my P220. More wouldn't be a bad idea, but I'm good for now.


----------

